# Best Deer attractant?



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

.
What do you guy's think is the best attractant for deer?

I mean like Tink's, Golden Estrus, whatever.

.


----------



## TheDogSlayer1 (Dec 15, 2006)

pile of corn and carrots :stirpot:


----------



## Estaban (Mar 17, 2006)

I've tried A LOT of different scents & most of them work (even the synthetic stuff) After all of mt trials I always go back to the tried and true Tink's 69. Works EVERY time for me! :beer:


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

Tinks power scrape worked very well for me this year.


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

code blue


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

Acorn Rage! Brett Favre would never lie... waffle and change his mind later, sure, but he'd never lie! 

In all honesty, I've never used anything like that... I just wanted to make the Brett Favre joke.


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

Just seen a buck chasing a doe last night. It still might work using scents, but I think your best bet is to set yourself up around the feeding areas, because that's their main focus this time of year.


----------



## Lone Elk Hunter (Dec 27, 2008)

depending on your location

here in FL
#1 Code Blue (#1 in my book works all season long)
#2 Tinks #69 great durring the rut tends to die out after the rut


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

Tinks power scrape X2


----------



## BirdHunter5 (Jan 9, 2009)

"pile of corn and carrots"

Now thats the real way to do hunt 'em


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Mrs. Doe Pee gets them bucky!!


----------



## ropadop (Jul 31, 2006)

Had good luck with black magic mineral lick in early July to September as an attractant for trail cams. Mock scrapes with a dominant buck urine in a dripper were ok, but most action was at night. I have not had a lot of luck with doe pee lures while hunting. Too many real does where I hunt. Ain't nothing like the real thing!


----------



## TRMichels (Apr 2, 2008)

I rely on scouting and patterning a "particular" buck to kill a deer, so I look for rub routes and scrapes - and don't need to worry about scents to get a deer to come to me - I basically ambush them when they walk by.

But, as a deer researcher and hunting guide I've "field tested" many brands, and I use primarily scents from Wildlife Research Center, such as Golden Estrus.

God bless and good hunting,

T.R.


----------

